# What your favorite hot sauce



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

I been getting bored with my hot sauces lately.  When I do find one I really like can't find it again.  This one was real good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2020)

Hard to pick a favorite as I'm a hot sauce junky. With that said my regular go to is just plain old Louisiana hot sauce. This Tabasco Habanero is something I've been using alot of lately. It's delicious


----------



## kruizer (Dec 16, 2020)

Cholula chili and garlic. A milder sauce with LOTS of garlic


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 16, 2020)

I like all the Cholula stuff...my son Ryder is seriously in love with Frank's original.....he puts that $#/+  ON everything!! Lol!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

I make my own. My favorite is my habanero peach hot sauce. It’s very easy to make your own if you are interested and the best part is you can tailor it to your liking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2020)

We keep three Hot Sauces around...JJ
This Texas Pete for normal use...






For some Sweet Heat...







When in the mood for Fire...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Hard to pick a favorite as I'm a hot sauce junky. With that said my regular go to is just plain old Louisiana hot sauce. This Tabasco Habanero is something I've been using alot of lately. It's delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually Habanero ones seem to have the best flavor.  I really liked one 

 chilerelleno
 used for for one f his recipes I recently made then I dropped and broke bottle.  Can't find it again.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm sorry cant pick a favorite, different foods need different flavors, anything Tabasco , Cholula , franks  ect...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Cholula chili and garlic. A milder sauce with LOTS of garlic


I will have to look for that garlic.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> This one was real good.
> View attachment 475563


Amazon has a 3 pack.  Ordered.  This stuff tasty.  I like to pour over chip dip.

Made with sweet potatoes and aged Carolina Reaper peppers, Cackalacky® Hotter Sauce is a much spicier take on the company's signature Cackalacky® Spice Sauce flavor.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 16, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I make my own. My favorite is my habanero peach hot sauce. It’s very easy to make your own if you are interested and the best part is you can tailor it to your liking.


How would one get a sample of this.? Love peach stuff.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 16, 2020)

My go to is mostly anything from Hanks a company in South Jersey.








						Hank Sauce
					

Hank Sauce is an alternative to boring pepper sauce. It may not burn a hole in your tongue, but don't be surprised when you burn through the bottle!




					www.hanksauce.com
				




I also love Cholula.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> How would one get a sample of this.? Love peach stuff.



Well, I have 2 cans from this past Summer. But, I will send you a few jars when I can this upcoming Summer if I remember to.

If you like peach, you should enjoy it. Very hot, but sweet from the peaches.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2020)

I ALMOST FORGOT! Duh...I will cook with this because it has less Tang/Vinegar , and mix with the others, and Butter, for Hot Wings...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2020)

I like some of the Melinda's sauces, and a brand called Louisiana Supreme then Tabasco.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I ALMOST FORGOT! Duh...I will cook with this because it has less Tang/Vinegar , and mix with the others, and Butter, for Hot Wings...JJ


Strong Vinegar taste the problem I have with a lot of hot sauces.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

JCAP said:


> My go to is mostly anything from Hanks a company in South Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good!


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2020)

I like all the above, I make my own A Frank's knock off  I tweak it some and make it more Garlicky
My Grandson loves it, 

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

franks original here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Strong Vinegar taste the problem I have with a lot of hot sauces.



For adding Heat to cooking with very little tang, or thinning for a HOT Sauce with a little bit of sweet and a TON of Umami. Gochujang is Great. It lasts a year sealed in your refer, and you chose the heat, mild, medium, hot or extra hot, depending on which one you purchase. ..JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

Its a no brainer for me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Its a no brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 475579


Looks like Kroger has.  Will try some.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

I got hooked on gringo when drove my daughter thru Fresno, Calif 6 years ago.
Chronic Tacos


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> For adding Heat to cooking with very little tang, or thinning for a HOT Sauce with a little bit of sweet and a TON of Umami. Gochujang is Great. It lasts a year sealed in your refer, and you chose the heat, mild, medium, hot or extra hot, depending on which one you purchase. ..JJ
> 
> View attachment 475575


My buddy is replenishing our supply today, he's at Restaurant Depot.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

jcam222
 turned me onto these: So good







Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> jcam222
> turned me onto these: So good
> 
> View attachment 475580
> ...


These are still my favorite!! Love all of them. Can’t beat them and they are only like $2 a bottle or less.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m a sucker for hot sauces!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 16, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> jcam222
> turned me onto these: So good
> 
> View attachment 475580
> ...


That black label one is money! I love it!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 16, 2020)

Probably doesn't qualify as a hot sauce, but I've been using this on almost everything  since I found it about a year ago...


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 16, 2020)

2 of my favorites


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That black label one is money! I love it!


Agree. It is likely the mildest but that smokey pepper flavor on the Black Reserve is delicious!!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 16, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Agree. It is likely the mildest but that smokey pepper flavor on the Black Reserve is delicious!!


Yep pretty mild but man does it pack a flavor punch. I use that in my venison jerky cure/marinade too.


----------



## FFchampMT (Dec 16, 2020)

I recently discovered La Perrona chiltepin in a Mexican market and I was just blown away. It's flavorful and about jalapeño spicy. Good flavor, not too vinegary - just a good pepper flavor.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 17, 2020)

I appreciate most hot sauces and will try a few here that I've not tried but hard to really improve upon Tabasco.  I think it's the natural ferment/lactic bite for me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> jcam222
> turned me onto these: So good
> 
> Chris


That the brand I broke and having hard time finding.  Will keep looking.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

I be 


Sowsage said:


> That black label one is money! I love it!


I will be on the look out for that one.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2020)

FFchampMT said:


> I recently discovered La Perrona chiltepin in a Mexican market and I was just blown away. It's flavorful and about jalapeño spicy. Good flavor, not too vinegary - just a good pepper flavor.
> View attachment 475608



I LOVE ChilTepins!  Those little suckers are hot but man the flavor is amazing!  Their bigger brother Pequins are also amazing with flavor.  I make  Peri Peri sauce with Chiltepins.



 chef jimmyj
 you have all the right tastes in the variety of sauces!  That red pepper paste is amazing and not an item I would expect many use haha.

As for me, I am a lover of Cholula but don't buy it too often, it is made with Pequin peppers which makes it so good.

!!!!Attention all people who are against too much vinegar in hot sauces.
I stumbled across this hot marked down at the grocery store and I was like "ok i'll give it a shot it's always around".
WOW I was so pleasantly surprised!  Its flavor is soo good and it's hot sauce but something was noticeably different.  I checked the label and... NO VINEGAR!?!?!??  I had never seen that with a hot sauce before and man this stuff was great!










They make it in bigger bottles and it seems to be very readily available here in Texas.
So if you see it and you are a person that may be vinegar sensitive or just opposed to most vinegar things then this hot sauce will likely be a pleasant surprise for ya :)


----------



## hooked on smoke (Dec 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> For adding Heat to cooking with very little tang, or thinning for a HOT Sauce with a little bit of sweet and a TON of Umami. Gochujang is Great. It lasts a year sealed in your refer, and you chose the heat, mild, medium, hot or extra hot, depending on which one you purchase. ..JJ
> 
> View attachment 475575


That's some good stuff. I use it often.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 17, 2020)

In no particular order.
Tapatio, Cholula, Tabasco Chipotle, Huy Fong Chili Garlic, Valentina's, Frank's, Louisiana Brand, Dat'l Do-it sauce,
several of the Trappey's sauces including their pepper sauce for greens and peas.  There's likely more but ole timer's has run out of names.  However nothing really hot anymore.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 18, 2020)

I really like Tabasco Chipotle!

There are thousands of them out there and I'm sure most of them are excellent!

John


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 20, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I LOVE ChilTepins!  Those little suckers are hot but man the flavor is amazing!  Their bigger brother Pequins are also amazing with flavor.  I make  Peri Peri sauce with Chiltepins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 20, 2020)

Tapatio Salsa Picante is my favorite.


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm far from a true Chili Head, but I use these two fairly often. First ran across Smokin' Marie during a cruise ship stop in Belize.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

Sowsage
 Ryder and Bryce would get along great. Bryce thinks EVERYTHING deserves some hot sauce and BBQ sauce.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 22, 2020)

Well here is a start.  Can't find that  Cholula Garlic.  Was really wanting to try that.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks like everyone has great tastes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2020)

I only ever had 2 kinds.
I love Frank's!!
Tabasco tastes Bitter to me.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2020)

Decades ago I bought a case of The Pepper Plant California Style original hot sauce after trying it at a restaurant. It had a fire-roasted flavor I loved. Unfortunately, the current price is more than I'm willing to pay, so Frank's and Tobasco pretty much satisfy my needs.

But this thread has got me thinking about making my own. I always have dried peppers in the house, did some research, and they absolutely can be used to make homemade hot sauce. I already use them for chili because they add a nice fire-roasted flavor. Now hot sauce recipes are zipping thru my Christmas-soaked brain. Hmmm...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Decades ago I bought a case of The Pepper Plant California Style original hot sauce after trying it at a restaurant. It had a fire-roasted flavor I loved. Unfortunately, the current price is more than I'm willing to pay, so Frank's and Tobasco pretty much satisfy my needs.
> 
> But this thread has got me thinking about making my own. I always have dried peppers in the house, did some research, and they absolutely can be used to make homemade hot sauce. I already use them for chili because they add a nice fire-roasted flavor. Now hot sauce recipes are zipping thru my Christmas-soaked brain. Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 476536


I have some of that.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2020)

Update: I'm never buying hot sauce again! Threw together an experimental batch of ingredients this morning of a recipe I concocted after thinking about this thread. Found a GREAT base for adding heat. The recipe below was a very mild heat, and had that fire-roasted flavor I love. Surprisingly, had zero spices. Not even salt!

My imagination is going crazy with fire-roasted, habaneros, jalapeños, etc.

*Roasted Pepper Onion Garlic Hot Sauce-Mild*

Total experiment on my part with stuff I had on hand . Was going to use balsamic vinegar, but some folks online say balsamic overpowers the flavors. Rice wine vinegar is recommended to avoid overpowering the vegetable flavors.

IT WAS INCREDIBLE!

Made about a cup.

*Ingredients*
4 dried peppers (Guajillo, ancho, etc)
Olive oil
10 cherry tomatoes, halved and broiled
½ onion, small, yellow, sliced and broiled
3 cloves garlic, smashed and broiled
2 Tbs rice wine vinegar

*Directions*
Remove seeds from peppers.
Place peppers in a hot fry pan for two minutes a side to activate the oils.
Place peppers in a saucpan and add just enough boiling water to cover the peppers. Cover the pan and let soak for 20 mins to reconstitute the peppers.

Spray a small baking pan with oil. Add the tomatoes (skin side up), garlic, and onions. Turn the broiler to high and char.
Drain the peppers but save the water if needed to thin the sauce.
Place the charred veggies, vinegar, and reconstituted peppers in a blender. Blend until smooth. Add chili water to thin if necessary.

Taste for desired flavor. Add garlic powder, onion powder, sugar, salt, pepper, cayenne, nutmeg, cloves, alspice, 5-spice, turmeric, and/or cumin as needed (Nothing was needed. Amazing!)

Seal and cool overnight in the fridge. Taste again for adjustments.

The dried peppers I used.






Veggies ready to char, then the light char.











Peppers being reconstituted.






And the final result. I did not thin it. It had the consistency of a rough ketchup.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2020)

Edit update: Ooopsie. Forgot something. Add the vinegar to the blender with the peppers and veggies. Fixed the recipe above.

Thanks for the likes, guys!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2020)

Breakfast burrito with the new hot sauce. Homemade black bean spread, havarti cheese, eggs, tater tots, and the sauce. My wife loved it. 

Next batch will be doubled, then blended half mild for her, and half with a seeded and roasted habanero for me.


----------



## FowlAntics (Dec 24, 2020)

Secret Aardvark habanero sauce for me. Not only do I love the taste, they are also a local company to me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2021)

Just wanted to pass some info on...JJ

I got 2 QUARTS of Tapatio Hot sauce, Cheaper than 1- 5oz Bottle on the Walmart website. Search, " 2 pack Tapatio Hot Sauce, 32 ounce ". The single Quart bottle is crazy cheap but, currently, has very low stock. I find Tapatio on the Salty side but would make a great Wing Sauce.


My New " Where You Been all my Life! " Spicy Asian Food,  Rice, Assorted Veg, Salad and Egg, Topping...

*LAO GAN MA SPICY CHILE CRISP HOT SAUCE!*

Not really a Sauce but a Crisp Chile and Oil topping with crispy bits of Fried Chile, Fried Shallot, Fried Garlic, Fried Soy Beans, and more!  This stuff is pure Chile FLAVOR accented with other flavors that makes anything I've put it on taste great!
The Heat level is what I would call a Warming Heat rather than Hot. Although, I would say, kids and folks with a Low tolerance might find it too spicy and Chile Heads would think it Mother's Milk. ☺

SAFETY CAUTION! Loa Gan Ma, Spicy Chile Crisp, should Not be confused with Loa Gan Ma Fried Chile in Oil! This jar looks Very Similar, is $4 cheaper, but contains PEANUTS!
It is a bit Spicier, with no Garlic or Shallot and more Oil.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 5, 2021)

jj, try some Valentina's.  IIRC it's lower sodium than Tapatio and dirt cheap too in volume from the same source.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion. It is crazy cheap. It's only $0.88 for a 12.5oz bottle at the local Walmart!...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Jan 5, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It is crazy cheap. It's only $0.88 for a 12.5oz bottle at the local Walmart!...JJ


yeah u can live off that stuff for all your hot sauce needs, super cheap and good too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok, my Wife brought home a bottle of Original and Hotter, Valentina's...Really Great! Nice Chile Flavor and Heat. Its very well balance, not too Sour or Salty. The Chile flavor really shines. 

 1MoreFord
 and 

 tallbm
 Thanks so much for the heads up. I'll be cooking with the Tapatio until it's gone, but Valentina's is my new GoTo, for flavor, price and Availability out here in Rural PA...JJ


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 10, 2021)

chefj

Please forgive me.  I forgot a couple of other great hot sauces that aren't competitors of Tapatio like Valentina's but more like Tabasco or Frank's.

Try some Crystal or Louisiana hot sauce.  Neither will break the bank and are both available from WallyMart.

One more.  Let me recommend the Herdez Salsa's.  Three different heats IIRC.  Good stuff.  WallyMart too.

All the above are tasty and are in the heat range of Valentina's.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks. I know have close to a Gallon of Hot Sauces in the house. I will definitely get the Stink Eye, if I  add more to the list....JJ


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ok, my Wife brought home a bottle of Original and Hotter, Valentina's...Really Great! Nice Chile Flavor and Heat. Its very well balance, not too Sour or Salty. The Chile flavor really shines.
> 
> 1MoreFord
> and
> ...



Oh yeah that stuff is good to go.  People have no clue hahaha.
Also if you need buffalo chicken sausage that Tapatio has no vinegar in it to mess with the sausage bind.  The slurry I made for my buffalo chicken sausage smelled and tasted AMAZING.  
To bad I'm such an SV sausage n00b and ruined my buffalo chicken sausage with complete fat out hahahaha.

I want to give it another run.  I have Tapatio just for it :)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 12, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks. I know have close to a Gallon of Hot Sauces in the house. I will definitely get the Stink Eye, if I  add more to the list....JJ



Then, I guess we shouldn't start discussin' BBQ sauces?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2021)

tallbm
  Buffalo Chicken Sausage sounds good! You have a thread/recipe posted here?



 1MoreFord
  I make my BBQ sauces and we keep SBRay's around for emergencies. And You are correct! If I ask Bev to start buying Sauces to sample, i would not get the type of response I would be comfortable with....JJ


----------



## tallbm (Jan 12, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> tallbm
> Buffalo Chicken Sausage sounds good! You have a thread/recipe posted here?
> 
> 
> ...



Chefjj I posted the seasoning mix here:




__





						Chicken Breast Sausage with Pork or Beef Fat, your experiences?
					

So I did a little searching online and found some info that says making chicken sausage with pork fat is no problem.  So I guess beef fat would work too but pork fat sounds like a better match... I may try both :)  Store has $0.97/lb boneless skinless chicken breast on sale AND $1.97/lb choice...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




It may need some tweaks but I can say that the slurry flavor smelled and tasted amazing!!!!
My fry test didnt have bad flavor at all BUT I discovered that my pork fat was in the freezer too long and was now freezer burned which made it hard to get through all the flavors but what I could taste around the freezer burn seemed fine.

The sausages were my first attempt at SV sausages (skinless) and I completely fatted out and ruined the sausage so can't speak to how the sausage flavor was as it never really made sausage just grainy mush hahaha, but again the slurry was amazing so all the other problems were strictly on me.

Feel free to give it a shot and compare tweaks and notes.  I would love to have a really good buffalo sausage and that Tapatio has no vinegar in it to cause problems with sausage making :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 15, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Agree. It is likely the mildest but that smokey pepper flavor on the Black Reserve is delicious!!


I had to order 3 bottle to get on amazon.  Glad I did now.  Man is that good!  Putting on some pork rinds.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 15, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> I had to order 3 bottle to get on amazon.  Glad I did now.  Man is that good!  Putting on some pork rinds.


Yes sir it’s amazing!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2021)

tallbm
  Thanks for the link. I went back to look at the Tapatio ingredients, and noticed it's 4th ingredient was ACETIC ACID. Acetic Acid is the Sour in Vinegar. The Mother Bacteria consumes Alcohol or Sugar and release Acetic Acid. A typical Vinegar is about 4% by volume. 
What impact does the Vinegar in Hot Sauce have on the sausage? I never got that far into the science...JJ


----------



## jlozo21 (Jan 15, 2021)

A friend turned me on to this when he opened my eyes to the wonderful marvel of Jungle Jim's.  Awese combination of good heat and flavor.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> tallbm
> Thanks for the link. I went back to look at the Tapatio ingredients, and noticed it's 4th ingredient was ACETIC ACID. Acetic Acid is the Sour in Vinegar. The Mother Bacteria consumes Alcohol or Sugar and release Acetic Acid. A typical Vinegar is about 4% by volume.
> What impact does the Vinegar in Hot Sauce have on the sausage? I never got that far into the science...JJ



My understanding is that vinegar negatively affects the texture and possibly the bind as well of the sausage.
Ah crap if Acetic Acid is thing in vinegar that causes this effect then I totally missed that hahaha.
I think you are right and in this case I totally dropped the ball and misinformed about it haha.
Only a test will tell.  I ruined my batch due to bad SV so maybe someone will do a 1-3 pound batch and report back about the texture and bind.

If this doesnt work then its back to the drawing board to get a good buffalo sausage recipe going :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2021)

Sorry to bring bad news and thanks for the clarification. I would like to play wjth this recipe but use Skin on thighs to provide the fat instead of pork fat...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sorry to bring bad news and thanks for the clarification. I would like to play wjth this recipe but use Skin on thighs to provide the fat instead of pork fat...JJ



Hahaha no biggy.  
Yeah feel free to make anything u like and report back. I'm always curious to see how any version of things come out :)


----------



## Millberry (Jan 23, 2021)

I know you wanted our favorites-BUT-I had to show this my brother gave me.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jan 29, 2021)

I could never pick a favorite, this ones gettin popular round here for adding actual (non-extract) reaper flavor-






I use a bland ghost extract sauce when i wanna add pure heat. lately its this novelty one-


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 13, 2021)

Texas Pete and Hot Cholula are always on hand.

I have some of the high scoville stuff on the fridge. A little goes a long way in a big pot of chili.

My tolerance for heat is diminishing as i get older.

Diced habenero is about all i need these days...

Ghosts are pushing it for me now. Don't know what happened


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh  so many hot sauces out there.  There are quite a few I like, to me some go better on certain things. Like Tabasco on Gumbo. Probably my go to hot sauce I use most is Mine. It is a Clone of Franks. Now if you decide to make it, Make It Outside, or your gunna have a Mad Wife (or Husband)
But again so many good ones out there, I remember when I was a kid there were only a few to choose from.

Gary


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2021)

gary s said:


> Oh  so many hot sauces out there.  There are quite a few I like, to me some go better on certain things. Like Tabasco on Gumbo. Probably my go to hot sauce I use most is Mine. It is a Clone of Franks. Now if you decide to make it, Make It Outside, or your gunna have a Mad Wife (or Husband)
> But again so many good ones out there, I remember when I was a kid there were only a few to choose from.
> 
> Gary


So Gary,

Would you care to share your recipe?

Thanks,

John


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2021)

Sure

*Frank’s Hot Sauce (Copycat)*​




*18 **fresh cayenne peppers** (ends & stems removed)

 1 ½ cups **white vinegar*

*2 teaspoons **garlic**, minced

1 teaspoon **salt*

* 1 teaspoon **garlic powder*

* 1 teaspoon sugar*


​
*DIRECTIONS*
USING FRESH CAYENNE PEPPERS.

There are two different ways to prepare this sauce. You can use fresh cayenne peppers, or you can use cayenne peppers from your garden that you have canned.

If you're using fresh cayenne peppers, simply remove the ends and measure all of the ingredients into a small saucepan.

Heat over medium heat until boiling.

Reduce the heat slightly, but so the mixture continues to boil.

Simmer about 15 - 20 minutes.

Remove the mixture from heat, carefully pour it into a blender & puree until thick and smooth.

Transfer the mixture back into the saucepan and simmer another 15 minutes.

USING CANNED CAYENNE PEPPERS.

If you're using canned cayenne peppers, which is what we used in this particular recipe --.

In a blender add 18 peppers, 1 cup of vinegar (we used the juice from our home-canned peppers), garlic, salt, and garlic powder.

Cover and puree until smooth.

Transfer to a saucepan and bring to a boil.

Reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

Let cool and pour into bottle

Note:  I usually  at least quadruple this recipe. also the longer you cook it the more it reduces and thickens.

*BE SURE AND MAKE THIS OUTSIDE !!! 
*


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Texas Pete and Hot Cholula are always on hand.
> 
> I have some of the high scoville stuff on the fridge. A little goes a long way in a big pot of chili.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Texas Pete is my all purpose, every day hot sauce along with Frank's. Wife likes Cholula. Old Bay is good on fried shrimp and fish. These are all very low on the Scoville scale.

Yes, I have plenty of the stupidly hot stuff, but it doesn't get used anymore unless someone specifically requests one. It's not out on the counter for people to see....


----------

